# Bütgenbach aktuell



## adeev (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Ich will wieder mal nach Bütgenbach zum Angeln fahren (war seit 3-4 Jahren nicht mehr da.

Kann man auf dem See heutzutage noch gut fangen?

Petri Heil.


----------



## indefischer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bütgenbach aktuell*

Kann dem nur zustimmen. Die Barsche müssen bisher stärker gesucht werden, als in den letzten Jahre.
Ansonsten sind wieder eine Menge toter Fische zu finden. Vor allem Weißfisch und Karpfen. Vor ein paar Wochen waren es etliche Hechte.


----------



## adeev (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bütgenbach aktuell*

Danke! Klingt gut, dann werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit dort wieder angeln...


----------



## misterlover (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bütgenbach aktuell*

Hi,

ich schließe mich mal an und werde auch probieren.

Ich war mal vor 3-4 Jahren für 3 Tage dort und habe nichts, keinen Biss gehabt. Es hieß damals dass es mal leer gemacht wurde und es sich nicht erholt hätte davon.

Scheint sich ja dann zum guten entwickelt zu haben.

Ich werde am worriken campen und am worriken auch angeln, halt da wo es sich ergibt. Oder kann mir einer ungefähr eine Richtung geben wo ich es probieren sollte.

Ich spinne gerne und auch mit Pose macht mir Spaß, vielleicht auch feedern auch Weißfisch. 

Wenn ihr mir ungefähr die Stellen geben könnt damit ich nicht ganz leer ausgehe, also keine hotspots oder so....|supergri


----------



## klosterangler14 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Bütgenbach aktuell*

Hi 
ich war in vorgestern in wirtzfeld,ich konnte dort ein paar Rotaugen fangen.Aber nach einer Stunde ging garnichts mehr ich vermute das ein hecht die Weißfische verschücht hat.Hatte mit wobbler und Gummifisch aber keinen biß.


----------



## jonax (31. August 2013)

*AW: Bütgenbach aktuell*

Also ich konnte in den letzten Jahren immer gute Erfahrungen in Bütgenbach machen 
Nach 2 jähriger Pause will ich im September nochmal für ein Wochenende an den See. Ich hab im Internet gelesen, dass man den Schein von der Post auch online kaufen kann ?! Stimmt das?!
Wäre aufjedenfall cool. Dann könnte man den Freitag morgen noch mitnehmen und nicht warten bis die Post aufmacht


----------



## HaiZahn82 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Bütgenbach aktuell*

Hi Jonax,

wann willst Du denn gehen ? 
Ich wohne in Büllingen, und da könnten wir ja mal zusammen ansitzen. 

Ob man den Schein auch online kaufen kann, 
weiß ich nicht. 

Aber ist auch kein Ding in Büllingen auf die Post zu gehen, 
den bekommst Du da direkt ausgestellt. 
Dann ab zur Touristeninfo und ab drei vier. 

Petri heil.


----------



## Maxim123 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bütgenbach aktuell*

Hallo, war an diesem Wochenende am Büttgenbacher See, und die Ausbeute  war gering, 2 schöne Regenbogenforellen ca. 40 cm und 2 kleine Hechte.  kann mir jemand gute Plätze zum Angeln am Büttgenbacher See sagen?


----------



## adeev (8. April 2016)

*AW: Bütgenbach aktuell*

Wie sieht es aktuell am Büttgenbacher See aus? Wird dort gut gefangen?


----------

